# Hayden's ADA 45-F



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, so let me introduce myself. My name is Hayden, I am 14 years old and I live in Minnesota. My interests include aquascapes, bonsai's, drawing, architecture, and tennis.
Anyways, I would like to begin a thread on my newly setup tank. It is an ADA 45-f, which is 4.6 gallons; I am running an LED light that I made, which includes 4 3w cree LEDs. For filtration, I am temporarily using a Marineland HOB filter. I am also running DIY co2, and am dosing Flourish Excel and Ferts via the EI method.
It's been set up for about a week now, I have planted HC and its seems to be growing. I will post pictures tonight, in the hope of some critique of my aquascape.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is a poor quality picture to give you an idea of what it looks like. I hope to have better ones up by tonight. Any critique would be appreciated.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Anybody have feedback?


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

What's all those red dots?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hayden, the tank looks good, especially your stone work which most people have trouble with. You will probably want more variety of plants for interest and contrast, but a layout like this can succeed with a very limited plant palette.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I am going to replace the HC on the upper sections with dwarf Hairgrass. any suggestions for stocking? I know Im going to need an oto, as recently I've begun to get algae- both diatoms and green algae on the glass.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

MyJohnson- There were 3 cherry barbs in the tank, but I have since moved them out. the other red dots are part of the flora max substrate, it looks kind of like lava rock.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

looks great. Keep us posted with pictures, cant wait to see how it turns out 

Im assuming that co2 in injected straight into your filter...is it making noise for ya?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Aheartlessfish- it was until I attached an airstone, now its completely silent. If I didn't have a bubble counter, I wouldn't even know if its working


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

haha I remember my days of doing DIY co2...i must say once i got my hands on a real bottle :O!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes I can only imagine the thrills of pressurized co2  I just got done planting Dwarf HG on the upper sections. I can't wait until it all fills in!


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

You got your self one beautiful tank.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! Pictures when I can get my hands on a camera


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok picture update! Can't wait until these diatoms are gone :wacko:

FTS


















My DIY LED fixture









Is my algae pearling?









Cool view of my rocks and oto


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

I just saw a couple Cherry barb fry in the tank!
Apparently they laid eggs during their brief stay, it's pretty exciting!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good. It will be nice to watch it mature! 

Yes, it looks like your algae is pearling....


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah can't wait till it all fills in


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great!
I like the algae growing on the rock! There must be lots of algae out there that would work great for rough rocks like that but aren't too invasive. I vote for shrimp in the tank they work so well in a planted tank.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Um, the algae's not supposed to be there... And I will most likely get shrimp this Sunday when I make a trip to my not so local fish store.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Otos will chow down on those diatoms like there's no tomorrow as well  Don't know if you wanted your tank to be shrimp-only though 

You've done a lovely job so far!


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

Algae bloom!! epic...algae is what discourages me so much 

looks great tho  hows the hc growing for you under that LED?

also do you plan on covering up your intake tube? looks like the otto can get sucked in or might go exploring one day :O!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys!
inareverie85- I love my oto! He's always working And I'm going to add fish, most likely ember tetras.
Aheartlessfish- HC is definitely growing, but I have yet to notice runners, but I blame that on my co2. And I have a sponge right inside. He hangs out under it and doesn't even get pulled up. Also, my fry don't even get sucked up so I'm not worried.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, so I added fish- 7 gold cloud tetras. Thinking of taking out two, since they kinda crowd the tank.
Oh and diatoms still show no sign of leaving, anything I could do to make them go away?


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

bummer on the diatoms...algae is something i battle as well so i cant really help you . My current methods of battling algae is lowering Photo period. Just changed it to 7 hours today...hopefully wall algae will stop  
that or lower my 4.36 wpg xD


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I'll just try to be patient. So I'm down to six GCMM, the filter claimed one during cleaning:wacko: I was planning on taking one out anyways.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Well since then, two have jumped, and I took one out, because he wasn't the same color as the rest. Anything I can do besides putting a cover on my tank to stop jumping?


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

in my experience jumping can either mean 

water quality (they hate your water)
or your filling the tank right to the rim 

I had a few jumpers when i filled my tank to the rim no fun.
i lowered the water level a few inches and that seemed to work for me.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

A few inches would mean losing half my water volume! LOL. I do fill it right to the rim, just because of how shallow the tank is. I believe I have good water quality, my fish have great colors, and my plants are healthy, so it's probably the high water level.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I absolutley love the rock layout!

Time to stock some shrimp.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Newt!
I'm reconsidering shrimp, I'm thinking maybe there not the best for this tank. What do you think?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Cherries

I'll be a great playground for them and they will help keep it clean.

Any fish other than the Oto?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep, I got 3 Gold Cloud Minnows, I'm going to add 4 more eventually.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Must be similar to White Cloud Mountain Minnows. One of my favorites.
They should look real cool in that tank.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

There just a color morph of WCMM, yeah they look pretty cool


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok haven't updated in awhile, just been letting it be, giving it time to grow in. 
I still have diatoms, and green algae on the glass, but noticeably less of both.
I might be running into some cash soon so hopefully I can upgrade to a canister/inline heater setup. That would make this tank much more professional. 

Anyways, new pics!



















Here you can see runners from the hairgrass, I'm starting to notice I'll need another pot of this stuff if I want it to fill in anytime soon 


















This is my baby cherry barb. If you remember, I had three cherry barb's in the tank for about 6 days, after I took them out, I noticed two fry in the tank. This is the one that survived, I'm pretty proud 









Aside from aquariums, one of my other interests is vintage stereos. Here is my pride and joy, a Marantz 2270 with an original wood case, it sounds absolutely beautiful.


----------



## thankgodforthesuffering (Aug 24, 2008)

Love the tank. I think your layout is very nice. I wouldn't pay too much attention to the algae, it's a new tank isn't it? I think once your tank has time to settle in, it should go away. the oto must be loving it in there! I will have my 75P tonight, so like you I will post my progress on here too.


----------



## thankgodforthesuffering (Aug 24, 2008)

by the way, what are the nitrates in the tank at?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!
Yep the tanks been set up for about a month now, I've just been tinkering with dosing and photo periods and that stuff to try to find a perfect balance, but I do agree, with time comes stability.
I'll definitely check out your thread, I love ADA tanks! 
Oh and I don't know my nitrate levels, I don't have a test kit. However, all the fish I've kept so far have been really healthy and happy, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I too am into vintage audio gear. Marantz made some nice stuff back then. Below is an attachment of some of my Carver gear. The Pre-amp and M-1.0t amp have both been moddified. The amp puts out 460 watts RMS per channel with 700 watts of dynamic headroom per channel. The C-1 pre-amp has all new 1% film resistors in the signal path and all new polystyrene electrolytic capacitors.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice! I want to learn how to repair these old components. I have a Marantz 170 DC power amp paired with a Marantz 3300 Pre-amp that both need some internal work, I would love to learn how so I don't have to drop so much on repairs. My other Marantz component is a 6100 turntable which is in immaculate condition; paired with my 2270 amp, I'm living the dream.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice list of equipment.

Get a good soldering station and begin practicing soldering and de-soldering.

Look for night classes on electronics.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, know any good resources for learning the basic components inside receivers?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

wikipedia
library


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, if your in the market for some new vintage equipment, I have a lot of receivers, phonos and speakers for sale!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

PM me as to what you have for speakers - looking for some AR9LS.

"*new* vintage equipment" - that's an oxymoron isnt it


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

I love acoustic research's, those are on my wishlist haha.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

o great its turned into an audiophile forum!! haha jk jk

keep updating ^^ looks great


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks AHeartlessFish! Diatoms!! won't go away! I have noticed that if I don't block the incoming sunlight from my window in the morning, they grow much more rapidly. So should I block that then try reducing my photoperiod? what do you guys think?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Brown aldae = diatoms
Cause = Excess silicates, Low light 
Cure = Time, add Otos, use RO water (until diatoms gone), sponge filter, keep filter clean, more light


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

That's strange, I've noticed they really take off when my window is left uncovered, maybe that's just because of the extended photo period. I might have access to an RODI sometime soon, if so i'll try that. It's not low light, I have plenty of light. I'll go replace my filter cartridge and see what happens. Thanks newt. By the way the image was to small to appreciate the equipment!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

try this


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful I'm jealous, are those all power amps in the lower left side?


----------



## Chazittaria (Mar 21, 2012)

Keep us posted on how the HC and Hair grass fill in! Awesome tank!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks! Good to finally see you on APC Charlie


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Hayden said:


> Beautiful I'm jealous, are those all power amps in the lower left side?


Digital Source: Carver CD DTL-50, Carver SD/390, Panasonic Multi Cd Player 
Analog Source: Scott Turn Table, Carver Tuner TX-11a 
Signal Processors: Grant Tube B-283 Buffer, with Ge Tubes, Carver C-9 SH Unit 
Pre Amp: Sunfire Theatre Grand, Carver CT-17 Preamp, 
Power Amps: Carver PM-1200 for Center (bi-amped), Carver Carver M 1.5t (2) for Left,Right (bi-amped), Carver M 1.0t (2) for Sub (bridged), Left, Right Side Axis channel, M500t (3) Rear, Surround, Carver TFM15cb (2) Bi-amped 
Speakers: B&W 804 Matrix series speakers L,R,C, B&W DM603.5 S3 speakers

Not my system but a friends from my audio site


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

It must sound wonderful. Quick question, does anyone have any experience removing the hard residue that encrusts on the glass when water evaporates? Over time its built up, and its really hard and doesn't come off, any suggestions?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

If you dont have fish in the tank you can try CLR and rinse well.
API's Safe&Easy is a dilute form but doesnt work well.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

I have fish, so that won't work. seems like it would be a common problem with rimless tanks, have you ever encountered it?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You can try warm distilled water with a rough cloth and elbow grease.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok thanks. Its really hard though. It doesn't come off with my fingernail or a toothbrush.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Try a (single sided) razor blade for the heavy deposits.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

I may try that thanks. I would be scared as hell it would scratch my ADA tank though.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

razor blade is my friend...only problem, it rusts.

I tried using some paint scrapers/putty scrapers which are 5 inches wide for my 100 gallon long...worked like a charm...only thing is that rust too...stainless steel material yet still rust when scratch by the gravel 

Went back to my kent blade which is only 2 inches tho  not fun in a big tank.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try that when I can find a razor. I got 2 gallons of r/o water from my grocery store. Im going to top off with it, then add the rest on sunday when I do my water change. I hope to see diatoms lessening!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

AheartlessFish said:


> razor blade is my friend...only problem, it rusts.
> 
> I tried using some paint scrapers/putty scrapers which are 5 inches wide for my 100 gallon long...worked like a charm...only thing is that rust too...stainless steel material yet still rust when scratch by the gravel
> 
> Went back to my kent blade which is only 2 inches tho  not fun in a big tank.


There are 2 families of stainless steel and over 150 grades. Martensitic and Austenitic stainless steels. Martensitic is the 400 family and is slightly magnetic. This type will rust. Kitchenware is known as 18/8 is in this family. The Austenitic is non-magnetic and is very low in carbon and high in chromium and nickle. Only the lower grades of this family will rust and only under extreme use/conditions.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

Newt said:


> There are 2 families of stainless steel and over 150 grades. Martensitic and Austenitic stainless steels. Martensitic is the 400 family and is slightly magnetic. This type will rust. Kitchenware is known as 18/8 is in this family. The Austenitic is non-magnetic and is very low in carbon and high in chromium and nickle. Only the lower grades of this family will rust and only under extreme use/conditions.


i find it very interesting how everyone is so smart on the forums...seems like theres always someone out there who knows the science behind things !!

thanks for the great info. but yea u get what you pay for tho right?


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

on the other side, i just started up a 20 gallon aquascape 3 weeks in...everything was new...having 0 algae problems except some green algae starting to build up on the rocks...nothing a scrub brush cant take care of. none on glass so far


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Update!

I've been using R/O water for the last couple weeks, and it's really made a difference. Diatoms are finally abating!  I'm so proud! Thanks for all your help guys.

I also replaced the remaining GCMM's with neon tetras, six of 'em. They fit the scale of the scape much better, and their colors are also much more appealing. I'm hoping once they get settled in I'll see some nice tight schooling. 

Growth has been great in the last couple weeks, especially with the HC. I'm seeing a crazy amount of runners. I wouldn't be surprised if its almost filled in within a month. 

And finally, pictures!









Here are the new neons, added them yesterday, so their still quite shy.









Kind of out of focus, but you can see all the new runners.









I posted a picture earlier from this same angle, you can see the new growth on the DHG, plust the dead diatoms. 









Room Shot


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looking good!
Those neons look very healthy.
I still say cherries for that tank.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah three neons look very well colored while the other three have virtually no red coloring at all. Well, that's Petsmart for ya. 
When you say cherries I assume your talking shrimp. If so, I agree, they would add a lot to the scape, but I have a few things I'm wary about. One is, how big do they get? I don't want anything destroying the sense of scale in this tank. Another thing I'm wondering, would be cool to get something a bit more interesting, like crystal red's, or red bee's? I really don't know that much about shrimp. And, how many shrimp would be appropriate for this tank?
Oh, also, where would I buy them?


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

neons imo are boring ^^! Im saying this not to insult your tank because its so beautiful...but since we're both petsmart fans, cardinal is the way to go!!  I was lucky enough to get my hands on 7 cardinals for a buck each ^^. Im pretty sure thats how much u paid for your neons as well, if not ouch!
Only down side, petsmart wised up, their dollar sales usually dont include cardinals anymore  and not to mention the dollar increase on them!

HC is growing very well for you! I just got my hands on some and cant wait till they do the same  very impressed with the growth via LEDs 
cant wait to see them fill in for ya ^^

Im sure he meant Cherry shrimp  its the cheapest good looking shrimp around...where to get them? go to the sale forums...last i check some guy was selling it pretty cheap. in my experience u can put a ton in that tank and they would do fine assuming water parameters are right. 

I cant speak much for cherrys tho because i have a colony and a few of them died off and im not sure why. But for whatevers left in the 5 gallon javamoss tank they're doing pretty well 
biggest cherry ive seen was prob around an inch, but no bigger...if u get it locally at a petstore they will prob charge u atleast 3 bucks a piece...forums usually 1 buck a piece


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, Red Cherry Shrimp (RCS).
I would start with these as they are easy for beginners. CRS will run you more $$$ and are harder to care for.
I got my original stock from www.epicfish.net
They get to about 5/8th - 3/4"
I later got a few Sakura which are highly red Cherries and they will interbreed.
If you go to my profile (by clicking on my username) and look for My Albums on the rightside and go to Newt's Plants there is a picture of one of my hybribs.

There is also> http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/shrimp/
as well as Planet Inverts


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool thanks guys. I'll probably add them once all my plants fill in. 
Now I'm pissed because my filter ate two Neons, I really can't wait until I can afford a canister. Its going to make life so much easier.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

haha i saw that coming hayden ! I remember commenting on it earlier in your post haha.

http://www.amazon.com/Pre-Filter-Sp...A15G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334001950&sr=8-1

Try something like this. just cut it down to the size you want to hide it

I got my hands on these for like 10 cents at superpetz since they dont make this filter anymore:
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Foam-F...DU/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1334002029&sr=8-13

they come in handy . I just cut a small x at the bottom of the sponge to thread in my co2 line and then a bigger x at the top to jam onto the filter inlet.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Frankly I just need a new filter. This one is ugly, doesn't perform well, and eats fish. My oto was sucked up last night! Thank god when I got it out this morning he was still alive, I was really surprised. He isn't swimming to well, I really hope he makes it. He's the one fish I actually have an emotional attachment to. I'll probably need to do something like that in the mean time though, because I have no money.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Finnex-PX-3...857?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb8006f51 
This is what I plan on getting.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

i had super bad experiences with mini canisters...i had the TOM brand...all it did for me was leak leak and leak. Hope this works out well for you if u do plan on taking this route. IMO the filter that you have rocks!! i love it ^^


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I've read lots of bad reviews of that TOM canister. Only good ones for the finnex though.


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

For what it's worth, my Tom's mini canister is working perfectly for over a year now. However, I'm looking for more flow and that Finnex is looking to be the ticket!!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, but I've heard too many bad things. Reliability is key for me as well. But thanks for your input.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

Know I'm a little late But love your tank!!!
My sister lives in MN!


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

I used a plastic scraper and razor on mine and scraper worked better.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Josea! I used a razor and it worked well.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok guys no updates, nothing has really changed, but I have a question. Why am I getting so much HC die off? It's still spreading runners and growing well, but in a couple places all the leaves have turned yellow then brown. It seemed to start after the diatoms left, I was thinking maybe just emersed growth dying off? What should I do?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Typically yellowing HC is low CO2. However, yellow could be low nitrate, iron and lighting.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Probably low co2. But why would it be growing at the same time then? I'm planning a big equipment upgrade, including pressurized co2, so I hope it will hold out till then. Until then, what should I do? and how should I remove the yellow leaves?


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

meh i cant help ya...all of my hc is pretty much gone  never grew for me.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

That's too bad. Should I try to remove the dead/yellowed leaves? Too get most of them I'd probably have to rip out a couple pieces of HC..


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd leave it be. If it falls off and floats away, clear it out.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Got it. I think the culprit may be an accidental lessening of excel dosing. I bumped it back up to usual, we'll see if it clears up.


----------



## Topete (Oct 3, 2010)

could not help to notice the close proximity to the window.. have you had any issues with algae as a direct result from the sun light?

very cool setup!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks! In the mornings I cover the window, but before I started doing that I did.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

Well guys, long time no update.
I've been noticing an interesting pattern of growth with the HC. It will spread runners like crazy for about a week after I replace my DIY co2, then it will stop growing, and leaves will begin to die off, untill I replace and the cycle starts again. 
My hairgrass has been growing adequetly, but still no runners.
So to remedy these problems, I have invested in a Paintball co2 system. I still have one part coming in the mail, so it's not set up quite yet, but I'm really excited.

You will also be interested to know I have changed my plans dramatically. My original plan was to buy equipment for my existing tank, and make it perfect. Now, for various reasons (one being because I'm moving this summer), I have decided to abandon the 45-F temporarily, and invest in a complete 60-F set up, with all the best equipment from the start. The 45-F will go on the back burner, eventually to become a nano reef, or possibly another planted, depending where my interests lie.


----------

